
I own an Amazon Echo and an Echo Dot, I still don't know what they're good for - SQL2219
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-amazon-echo-20161212-story.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
They're smart audio streamers. But they work very well at it. Everything else
is a bonus for now.

Home automation is more of a chore than a benefit. There are always exceptions
and you have to deal with those and they happen more frequently than expected.
I bought a few smart plugs but they regularly disconnected from the network or
crashed.

I replaced them with a remote control switch and a few timers. They worked
much better for a third of the price plus no Echo needed.

